# Connect computer and TV with RCA and VGA cable?



## lo2 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi there

I have this TV, which has got a RCA connector. I would like to connect it to my TV so that I can show films on my TV, instead of the computer screen. I have read that a cable with a VGA jack at one end and a RCA jack (which actually is three jacks) will do the trick is that so?


----------



## ctwoods (Oct 17, 2009)

Sorry, but your post is a bit confusing. You are wanting to connect your computer to your TV to use as a monitor using an RCA jack? Is that correct?

You can NOT use a VGA to RCA adapter as there is no sound transmitted through a VGA port on your computer. You would have to figure out some form of a way to transmit both the video output as well as the audio output through to the TV


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There are 2 types of RCA hook ups, Red,Green,Blue video jacks are known as component, a Yellow video jack is known as composite, for audio the red and white jacks are left and right stereo, the audio can be converted from the computers sound mini jack, and the video from VGA or a DVI port to either composite or component video jacks.


----------

